# How do i get my board clean



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

what should i use to get dirt and grime off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

water, maybe a bit of soap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I use lemon juice.

But soap would work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

great question, i've got two "stains" on the base of my board from having it in the ski-racks, its a white base.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

rub in olive oil

and then wash it off with simple hand wash soap


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> rub in olive oil
> 
> and then wash it off with simple hand wash soap


that'll work on the base? first and last time i get a white base on a snowboard... its like a sponge


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my missus says her old man washed his greasy meat hooks with olive oil before soap.
works like swafiga apparently

the jury is still out IMO tho!


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I've used Swix base cleaner, Mineral Spirits (mild paint thinner Similar to the Swix cleaner), and rubbing Alcohol. I've yet to try some of the all purpose cleaners like Simple Green but I bet that might work well. Usually these cleaners get about 75% of the dirt off. After I clean it I usually block sand the base with some 150 grit sand paper and this will get some remaining dirt off as well. I've never been able to get the base back to "showroom" clean so I guess thats the price you pay for using your board


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

omgah. I have simple green. never thought of that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I used Goof Off Spray before my last waxing. It removes wax. Worked good. Daughters board has a white base. It was filthy, looked great after the Goof Off. Gonna try industrial purple from Home Depot next time.


----------

